# 2 questions on Beans



## ErgoErgun (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you cook the beans in part of the water or all of the water they soak in overnight, or do you discard the water and cook them in fresh water?

Have you tried sauteeing bay leaves and cooking the beans in that?   

Thoughts please.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2008)

I seldom soak beans and I use about 6-8 cups of water for each pound of beans to cook them in.  They come out wonderful.  I've added some bay leaves to my navy beans when I make them with bacon, ham, molasses and brown sugar.  It gives it a great aroma and flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2008)

Some say to dump the soaking water and others say cook in the soaking water.  I don't think it matters.

Do add a bay leaf or two.  I don't saute them but it can't hurt.

Adding a little salt will help the taste a lot.  Do not add any acidic ingredients until later in the cooking process as they will toughen the beans.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 25, 2008)

I always soak dry beans/peas. Usually I soak them overnight, and always pour off any remaining soaking water.... mostly out of habit. I like starting with fresh water for some reason. In the end I don't think it matters one way or the other. Bay leaves are always a plus!! Sometimes I saute them along with other vegetables..sometimes I just go straight to the pot with them. Again, in the end I don't think it matters much either way.

Have Fun!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2008)

I always discard the water and cook in fresh.  It helps prevent farting!

The soaking water dissolves oligosaccharides in the beans -- it's the oligosaccharides that cause intestinal issues and gas.  If you cook the beans in the same water you soaked in, you're going to ingest the oligosaccharides.

If beans give you gas, it's wise to change the soaking water a couple of times, in fact.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 25, 2008)

i usually soak beans over night, she says using the quick method as she types so she can make hummus today....and I add a bay leaf at all stages of soaking and cooking.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 25, 2008)

*To pass gas or not to pass gas is the question*

Well now! I always discard the soaking water and cook in fresh as jennyema says. I just didn't know why!  Farting you say , well being an old gas passer I don't think I need any help so I will continue to cook in fresh water!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 26, 2008)

I always discard the soaking water & cook with fresh.

Many perfectly lovely varieties of beans release toxins into the soaking water that are best not cooked in again. : )


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 26, 2008)

I also toss soak water and start with fresh water.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe, for no good reason, I too toss the water. It is easy to toss the beans into a sieve/collander and drain them.

Then I am going to cook them with whatever ingredients the recipe dictates.

My preference is never to add water to almost anything.  Generally I will add a stock, or something, that has some flavor.

But if you want to use the bean fluid I see no harm or advantage in it.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 27, 2008)

Our beloved Ben Franklin wrote in on of his poor richard almanac's to ""Fart Proudly""
He has never been proven wrong.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 28, 2008)

I always discard the water for following reason

The beans soak the water by the process of osmosis. When the beans are absorbing water (solvent molecules) at the same time they are releasing some solute molecules due the difference of concentration present between them, thus the water becoming denser.

So if we cook the beans with that water instead of fresh water it will take more time  becuase the concentration difference  and osmotic pressure became lower between the beans and the used water.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 28, 2008)

I usually cook them in fresh water.

I am not sure sauteeing is a good way to go with beans. They might fall appart and get mushy.

Mel


----------

